# Dario Dario Sexes



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Yesterday I stopped by Shrimp Fever and took my chances picking out 2 Dario Dario that looked like females. One of them I am 95 percent sure on, the other 50/50. Open to what people think who know the species.

First set three are of the one I am pretty sure on, the second 2 is the one I'm 50/50 on and the last one is one of my males for comparison.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Also for fun a video of 2 of my males showboating over food 
Sorry for the cory photobomb, they just have to get in everything


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm having terrible luck finding females. I pick out the brown colourless ones, thinking oh great I finally got a female! Then a few weeks later, they are red... Sigh I give up. I hope you got at least one!


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Ashleyrezka said:


> I'm having terrible luck finding females. I pick out the brown colourless ones, thinking oh great I finally got a female! Then a few weeks later, they are red... Sigh I give up. I hope you got at least one!


Thanks me too! The second one has a lot of red so it may just be a sub male. I'm really hoping I lucked out on the other one!


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Aha! Heres a picture of what I believe is my Dario Kajal female. I picked up three of these at Menagerie last week and 2 promptly died the next day(they were really emaciated). I haven't seen this one for a few days so I thought maybe she had died too.
I had just fed the tank microworms when she popped out to eat, which is fantastic and just made my day


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Almost a month since I posted the last pictures. The one I was 50/50 on is a male, however I took this (not so great) shot a few minutes ago. Still thinking I have a female here but looking for input.


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

Wiccandove said:


> Also for fun a video of 2 of my males showboating over food
> Sorry for the cory photobomb, they just have to get in everything


Nice fish. As an aside, are those Corydoras adolfi or Corydoras duplicareus?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Fishlover02 said:


> Nice fish. As an aside, are those Corydoras adolfi or Corydoras duplicareus?


Adolfoi. I haven't been able to find good healthy specimens since getting these three or I would have more!


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Some pics from this morning - the Dario Kajal is a male after all however I do have one elusive female dario dario! I'm pretty sure thats a definite female at this point. Now if I can just figure out how to get my dario darios to breed...


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Realize this is an older post about sexing this fish, but in case anyone else is interested...here is a great DarioDario species spotlight from Rachel O'leary


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Thanks, I have seen that video! Here is a video I took a while ago of my darios mating. I currently have them set up in a 10 gallon with only the darios and a few snails. Keep hoping for those eggs!


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi! Is there a link to the video that I missed? It would be so great to see. Hope they do their thang for you!!!


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

oops! yes sorry!


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

SO COOL!!! Great video-so glad you put that up!!! Hope you get bebez...I will keep my eyes posted for any news!!!


----------

